# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  ماهي الذنــــــوب

## max_11

هل جربت يوما ذلك الشعور بالضيق
الذي لا تعرف سره
او ربما تعرف سره وتكابر
وربما لا تكابر ولكن لا تملك الشجاعة لتزيل سببه .. 
هل أحسست يوما وأنت تفعل أمرا
أن هناك شيء خطأ ..
مهما زينته عيناك لناظريك ومهما أعطيت لنفسك من مبررات .. 
هل رأيت الناس يتهاتفون على أمر زينوه ونمقوه
وأبرزوا مميزاته وستروا عيوبه
وتبعتهم على ذلك ولكن يأبى قلبك إلا الإنكار عليك!! 
هل أحسست بأنك تطيرُ في سماء عالية ..
ثم يخبرك قلبك أنك تهبطُ نحو الهاوية !!  
أتدري أنّه الذنب ؟
بل إنها الذنـــــــــــــــــوب ..!! 
هي مُرشدة نفسها
فاضحةً نفسها بنفسها 
تعطيك كل الدلائل أنك إن اقتربت ستشقى
وتأبى أنت إلا مواصلة المسير!
وتأبى أنت إلا مواصلة المسير!
وتأبى أنت إلا مواصلة المسير! 
ثم لن تتركك تهنأ بحياتك
فهاهي تعذبك من حيث تظن أنها تسعدك
وتميت قلبك من حيث تظن أنك تحييه .. 
تهوي بك لأسفل وأنت تظن أنك تطير
ثم تجد نفسك بعد أن تذهب السكرة وتبقى الفكرة
قد هويت أسفل سافلين. 
فعجبا والله أنك بعد هذا تعاود الكرة
كأنه ماكفتك السقطة الأولى.. !!
كأنه ماكفتك السقطة الأولى.. !!
كأنه ماكفتك السقطة الأولى.. !!  
************  
سألتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ عن البِرِّ والإثمِ ؟
فقال " البِرُّ حُسنُ الخُلُقِ . والإثمُ ما حاك في صدرِك ، وكرهتَ أن يطَّلِعَ عليه الناسُ " .  
************ 
قال تعالى : ( قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُم بِالْأَخْسَرِ‌ينَ أَعْمَالًا *
الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا )
"الكهف 103-104"

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## max_11

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي

 
مرور أنظاركم الكريمة أسعدني كثيراً لا حرمنا الله من اطلالتكم البهيــة دمتَ بخير تحياتي

----------


## wh4a_125

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## benabdelhafidh

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## max_11

> الف الف الف شكر

 
مرور أنظاركم الكريمة أسعدني كثيراً لا حرمنا الله من اطلالتكم البهيــة دمتَ بخير تحياتي

----------


## max_11

> جزاك الله خيرا

 
مرور أنظاركم الكريمة أسعدني كثيراً لا حرمنا الله من اطلالتكم البهيــة دمتَ بخير تحياتي

----------

